# my pigeon pecks me all the time



## dragon lady

Hi,I'm new here to Pigeon Talk.I aquired a 6 month old possible male pigeon as a pet last July.This pigeon was raised as an indoor pigeon.Ever since I adopted him he puffs up & coes constantly all day long.When I go near him either when he's in his cage or not he pecks me really hard.I've tried working with him but he just wants to bite me all the time.Any suggestions on why he's doing this & how to tame him would be greatly appreciated,thank you.


----------



## Jay3

He probably needs a mate. Pigeons all have different personalities. Where did you acquire the bird? How was he acting before you got him?


----------



## tipllers rule

etting ou do not mind him getting fat gi to a gas and get some lightley salted pre cracked sunflower seed and put about 1 half ounce of that and get regular pre cracked sun flower seed from the pet store best of luck


----------



## Skyeking

dragon lady said:


> Hi,I'm new here to Pigeon Talk.I aquired a 6 month old possible male pigeon as a pet last July.This pigeon was raised as an indoor pigeon.Ever since I adopted him he puffs up & coes constantly all day long.When I go near him either when he's in his cage or not he pecks me really hard.I've tried working with him but he just wants to bite me all the time.Any suggestions on why he's doing this & how to tame him would be greatly appreciated,thank you.


Sounds like a wonderful bird who is making the adjustment living in a human world. He is just pecking you as a reminder that he sees you as an equal which is a compliment, and is trying to get your attention when he puffs up and coos. Offer of unsalted spanish raw peanuts cut up might soften him a bit, but a mate would surely occupy his time more effectively.


----------



## Jay3

Don't buy lightly salted anything. But the unsalted. Peanuts are a favorite of pigeons, once they try them and find out how good they are. Buy human grade unsalted peanuts, or raw spanish peanuts. I chop them up and offer them to the birds. At first they don't even know they are food, but eventually they will try them and love them. Be patient, and you may win him over.


----------



## dragon lady

I got the pigeon thru an add on craigslist.He's been like he is the whole time since I got him.The lady that gave him to me said she did not have the room for him.She told me that she hand fed him because his mom kicked him out of the nest.When I let him out to fly around the room I noticed that he follows me around.He flys to my chair to hang with me but then he starts pecking the heck out of me.I can try the peanuts to see if that helps any.I keep telling myself to be patient because I don't want to have to get rid of him cause he's so beautiful.


----------



## spirit wings

he thinks your his mate..and he is doing what cock birds do..they drive the hen to the nest to lay eggs..so he is wondering why your not doing that...lol.. it is normal male pigeon behaviour... the peanuts may get his mind off of doing that...not sure?...


----------



## dragon lady

Thank you spirit wings.Do you think he'll stop pecking in the winter time?I read that the breeding season slows down in the winter.I wonder if getting another pigeon would help.I'm thinking that whether I get another bird or not he will still peck me.I tried putting a chicken egg in his cage but he did not sit on it & he still bit me,I know the egg was too big but thought I'd try it anyway.


----------



## tipllers rule

yo it works


----------



## spirit wings

dragon lady said:


> Thank you spirit wings.Do you think he'll stop pecking in the winter time?I read that the breeding season slows down in the winter.I wonder if getting another pigeon would help.I'm thinking that whether I get another bird or not he will still peck me.I tried putting a chicken egg in his cage but he did not sit on it & he still bit me,I know the egg was too big but thought I'd try it anyway.


mine slow down in the winter, but not alot..mostly the hens do not lay as often... if you did get him a mate.. you would have to introduce slowly and not spend as much time with him..he may just see the other pigeon as competition.. but it may be worth a try..


----------



## Kailey lane

i recenlty got a 4 month old possible male,all he does is bite us,he will run from one end of the cage to the other if he sees ur finger and will not stop.......this is normal.just young pigeons finding there way living with people i like it actually,its cute, he thinks hes some tuff stufff lol he coo at us all day and bites alot so your not alone.hes young and has time to grow up.


----------



## Jaysen

The key here is that each pigeon is an unique creature just like each person. And just like people they each have a unique personality. We have 2 hens that show "opposite" behaviors. One will shy away and leave her eggs for you to take right off the nest. The other will leave the eggs on the nest, but instead of shying away she is coming to drive you as far away from the nest as she can. The funny thing is that each is mated to a personality opposite (the shy hen's male is super aggressive, and the aggressive hen's male is very shy). 

While my example uses old birds, we see the same in our young birds (all of which are just starting to reach maturity). Some males are super aggressive, other are very passive. All are tame and will let you hold them but some will defend a perch, others will not. 

Be patient and remember that your bird is a unique living creature.


----------



## dragon lady

Thank you Kailey lane,your pigeon sounds like mine you helped me to see the situation in a brighter light.Thank you Jaysen for reminding me that he has a unique personality.I have other birds & animals & know that they have their own personalities & are all wonderful creatures with souls.They are my children.I'm just wondering if he'll grow out of it if even a little as he gets older.


----------



## Kailey lane

i guess there really wont be any way to tell if hell grow out of it.i used to wounder the same thing but i kinda came too terms with he fact that jujubean may be like this for ever the best thing you can do if try to spend alot of time with him,i put the cage in our living room so my pij's can always see me and that seems to help alot.my female never bites but my male will all day as hard as he can,so really time will tell im happy your so understanding about being pecked buy the little guy.a mate might calm him


----------



## Jay3

I have a handicapped pij in the house, and whenever you reach into her cage to feed her or take her out, she pecks the heck out of you, and loudly reprimands you the whole time. But once she is out of her domain, she will let you hold her for hours and just snuggle up. She's a nut, and very territorial of her cage. We just love her and except this as part of her personality. We know she is bonded to us as she will follow us all over the house. She just hates it when we leave the room. And like I said, she will sit in your hand or on your lap for as long as you will hold her. She's great. She just has a lot of spirit in her, which is good. That is what has gotten her as far as she has come to overcome her handicap.


----------



## dragon lady

Thank you Jay3 for replying.My pigeon likes to hang out with me but he'll start pecking me like he'll jump on my chest & peck my mouth & face really hard.I'm just wanting to be able to cuddle with him but he just pecks.I've decided I'm keeping him but I'm looking for a tame female currently.


----------



## goga82

i just think its funny when they peck on us.
my pigeons used to crack me up with the "aggression"
they think they hurting me pretty bad and tearing my hands up and im here laughing like crazy 
thats the cutest pigeon behavior..

first pigeon i ever raised, had a habbit of sitting on tv, usually when im alone in the house he was able to do whatever he watcs. but when somebody else came over. and i tried to move him off the tv he would try to beat me up, wings, feet, beak.
u name it he tried to use it as a weapon.
he was the cutest pigeon i ever had.


----------



## dragon lady

Thanks goga82.That made me laugh.when he pecks my friend it doesn't hurt his hand but it hurts mine because I have thin sensitive skin on my hands.I think sometimes I'll wear gloves, lol.He does let me hold him & kiss his head & act like I'm preening his head feathers.


----------



## goga82

dragon lady said:


> Thanks goga82.That made me laugh.when he pecks my friend it doesn't hurt his hand but it hurts mine because I have thin sensitive skin on my hands.I think sometimes I'll wear gloves, lol.He does let me hold him & kiss his head & act like I'm preening his head feathers.


your pigeons sounds like he need a muzzle..
thats is too funny.. im still smiling.
wish you had a video ...
can u post picture of him


----------



## Jay3

dragon lady said:


> Thanks goga82.That made me laugh.when he pecks my friend it doesn't hurt his hand but it hurts mine because I have thin sensitive skin on my hands.I think sometimes I'll wear gloves, lol.He does let me hold him & kiss his head & act like I'm preening his head feathers.


Well there ya go, he does let you hold him. Some pigeons won't even let you do that. Doesn't sound all that bad to me. Just normal pigeon behavior.


----------



## dragon lady

Thank you Jay3.I guess he's not all that bad.I do love him a lot.I've had parrots for a long time,but he's the first pigeon I've had & I'm still learning about pigeon behavior,& everyone says he's acting like a normal pigeon.I accept him for the way he is now thanks to everyone's replys.


----------



## Jay3

If you except them for what they are, and how they are, I think you can more see the humor in their personalities. And even get a kick out of it. Enjoy him.


----------



## FITANDCHIC

dragon lady said:


> I got the pigeon thru an add on craigslist.He's been like he is the whole time since I got him.The lady that gave him to me said she did not have the room for him.She told me that she hand fed him because his mom kicked him out of the nest.When I let him out to fly around the room I noticed that he follows me around.He flys to my chair to hang with me but then he starts pecking the heck out of me.I can try the peanuts to see if that helps any.I keep telling myself to be patient because I don't want to have to get rid of him cause he's so beautiful.


My god yeah I know about this....geez....I take care of a bird which I named Bird Bear because he pecks my face and lips very hard and it's super painful. It's the bird's way and I tried nuzzling and rubbing head to keep bird from biting down. It cannot understand-yet-my words and I'm trying to figure this out. So recommendations are welcome. My god this tiny poo loo is powerful...ouch!!!
DO NOT GET RID OF BIRD. ITS A BIRD AND NOT HUMAN!!!


----------

